# "Mythical" Works You'd Be Curious to Hear That Have Never Been Recorded...



## christomacin (Oct 21, 2017)

According to most reference book write-ups, the Austrian operetta composer Franz "Light Cavalry Overture" von Suppe supposedly wrote a few symphonies before becoming a man of the theater. His surprisingly good Requiem has gotten quite a bit of attention on CD in the last few decades, so perhaps his symphonies might have some interest? The thing is, these works have never been recorded or even played in modern times that I know of, if they ever were played to begin with.


----------

